# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  SOS - cần mua màn hình biến tần...

## aiemphuong

như tiêu đề e cần mua màn hình biến tần mitsu FR-A024 mã là FR-Pu03e, và màn hình biến tần hitachi sj200 như hình dưới, ai có chia lại e ạ.
Phương 0989999132 zalo, fb...

----------

